# Briggs and Stratton Fuel Pump problem



## Morpheus167

I have an 11.5 HP Briggs and Straton lawn mower engine that I'm having problems starting. The problem seems to be with the fuel pump. For your reference, it's part #8 on page 6 in the following owners manual.

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/flmvwHX-nfBhU7y.pdf 

I've also included a picture of the actual part on my engine. 

There are 3 hoses coming in/out of the pump.

Hose 1 on the left goes to the carburator
Hose 2, the one coming up into the middle is from the gas tank
Hose 3 on the right is a vaccuum hose I believe

The problem I'm having is that gas isn't passing through the fuel filter from hose 2 to hose 1. 

Hose 1 isn't blocked in any way. If I disconnect from the fuel pump and lower the hose gas pours out freely.

Things I have tried so far:

I originally thought it was a faulty fuel pump so I ordered a replacement but that didn't solve the problem.

I tried disconnecting hose 1 from the fuel pump and poured a small amount of gas into the hose, then started the engine, thinking that it might work like siphoning gas out of a tank. The engine ran for 20 seconds or so, then stalled.

I then did the same thing again, but this time when the engine was running I pulled off hose 3 to see if there was any suction, which there was. But it was more like intermittent air pressure (blowing) instead of suction.

So now I'm at a standstill, hoping that someone in this forum can give me some direction.

Anyone able to offer any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

My best guess is the crankcase breather needs cleaned. Also could be the gasket for the breather. 

Go here:

Engine

Enter your complete model number and locate the breather. Take it off and clean with carb cleaner. Use care on the round disk as that is the "valve" in the unit. 

Your fuel pump runs of the crankcase vacuum. The breather control that.

Reinstall and see it works now.

Keep us posted on how you make out.

BG


----------



## Morpheus167

Thank you for the response! It's too late for me to try now, but will try tomorrow after I get home from work. I will let you know if it works.

M


----------



## Morpheus167

I went to the site you referred to and entered my model number (217802 0145 B1) and this is the URL to the manual:

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/flmvwHX-nfBhU7y.pdf

I can't find anything called a "crankcase breather". Are you referring to the Air Cleaner? (part 12 on page 6 of the above manual)

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek

Try here:

Diagrams

List under Cylinder, Engine Sump,

Looks like number 584.

I would think the vacuum line from the fuel pump may go there. All I have to look at are parts manual. Repair manuals cost money.

BG


----------



## do unto others.

I have the same engine on my pull behind mower. I had the same problem. The first thing that I can see from the picture is the tubes from the fuel supply and the oil breather should be switched around. The one that comes from the gas tank and has the fuel filter on it should go to the top right hand side of the fuel pump. The other one that comes from the dip stick tube should go to the bottom right side of the fuel pump,marked "P". The other rubber tube coming out of the fuel pump on the left side of the fuel pump goes to the carburetor, that one is o.k.
The other think that was wrong with mine was that the OHV cover had to come off and adjust the gap between the valve stems and the rocker arm to about .004 to .006 .


----------



## AVB

You simply have lines 2 and 3 reversed.


----------



## Basementgeek

This is a almost 2 year old post

BG


----------



## AVB

:redface:Opps didn't look at the start date. I reckon I need that second cup of Java this morning.


----------



## MPR

It's still good info though. I'm sure that the OP wasn't the first person nor will be the last to reinstall a fuel pump wrong.


----------

